# Beginning covert outdoor grow in N.E.



## archtype111

So, I have been lurking on this and many other boards over the years but never posted. I am a new mj grower. My plan is to start both cbd predominant and high thc plants. I am going to start them inside under lights then harden and go into pots in the private garden. Once plants get going I plan on moving them into more heavily wooded area and using deer fence to keep out the critters I could go up to 25 gal fabric pots if necessary. I have purchased the thc dominant seeds from several seed banks. All feminized. I also have some auto flowers in the mix possibly. I have a professional cbd grower friend that is donating that stock. For now the start to my soil mix will be the compost heavy garden soil from my planters and ground boxes. I have ordered coco blocks to add. Beyond that I have a few specific questions. 1. Whatever I end up with as a soil mixture, I assume that same mix is used whenever you repot? From say a silo cup to a gallon pot then 5gal and if need be 25 gal. If I was to used the fox farm soils I would need 20 gallons of it for a 25 gal pot, yes? 2. I have well water which I have tested so that will be my source. What is required to be added as a minimum? Do I mix it all up in a 5gal bucket and let it cook before feeding? That is it for now. Once I germinate the seeds I will post pics. Thanks


----------



## pute

Sounds like a well laid out plan My friend.  I use the same kind of medium from start to finish.  Like you I start small and up-pot.  What exactly do you mean by mixing a 5 gal bucket and let it cook?


----------



## archtype111

oh, for watering. Do you mix all the nutrients into a 5 gal bucket and let it sit overnight before watering?


----------



## archtype111

3. What would you recommend to purchase for lighting up until they go outside?


----------



## pute

archtype111 said:


> oh, for watering. Do you mix all the nutrients into a 5 gal bucket and let it sit overnight before watering?


I don't.  As far as lights go, you will get several opinions on that. I use a 400w mh light in veg.


----------



## bigsur51

for your soil from seed to harvest get some Pro Mix with Mycorrhizae and then add your nutes to that , something like Jacks or Peters with micronutrients , for your outdoor garden





you can thank me later


----------



## WeedHopper

Ive used Promix BX and it was definitely some good soil.


----------



## mean4green

I used same soil mix throughout.
Not as advanced (with nutes, etc) - just MG soil & tapwater & sunshine!!
No seed banks - I just used the big white seeds - that if lucky - came one or two at a time with a bag of Killer).

I grew some very skunky colas!!

It's been 3 years since -
but I fondly remember moving buckets under tree canopys
in mid October
waiting for 1-2 more cool nights to turn trichs from milk to wine color.

This year - I will have grow room in my former spare bedroom.
I think I will do allright - if allowed to pick the brains of the xpert Stoners around here!!


----------



## archtype111

I see that just about everyone agrees that a small amount of molasses is beneficial to most grows. Something that I thought interesting occurred to me that maple sap could be a no cost addition. I went out and tapped 3 Maple trees on my property yesterday. Guidance says Feb-March but I have no patience. The sap started to flow immediately. It got too cold and has froze up but it will start running again as the day heats up and is not below freezing. Has anyone had experience with this? I can't think of that many uses for it but in the garden. We will probably do one boil down into syrup but that is a long and tedious process because the ratio is 40:1.


----------



## archtype111

Any thoughts on timing for sprouting seeds for indoor under lights to be grown outside? Would love to think about starting soon.


----------



## mean4green

In NE
Think about herb plants as tomato plants,

don't put outside till after Memorial Day -

normal years Memorial day to Halloween (last 2 weeks are tricky - esp if weather is damp & wet -MOLD - or so cold we get frost - DEAD if uncovered - tree canopy - bed sheets in a pinch.)
.


----------



## archtype111

If i work backwards from Memorial Day. How long do I grow indoor? When is a good time to start seeds indoor so that they are manageable when its time to move outside?


----------



## ROSTERMAN

Beginning of April


----------



## mean4green

Wat he Said ^^^^


----------



## WeedHopper

After the last frost and no more cold weather. Needs to be at least in the 60s at night with 70s and up during the day. Same time i take my pepper plants back out of the place i keep them for the winter.


----------



## archtype111

thankyou. I am not too concerned with when to bring them outside, I have vegetables that start inside. What happens if I start a seed now? Knowing that it cannot go outside until warm nights. Will it to be too big inside to deal with or is it simply just too long of a veg. state?


----------



## ROSTERMAN

I know you were asking when to start before brining the plants out, but most times May 15th in NE is last frost so afterwards good to go outside.
You can veg them as long as you want just keep your lights set for more than 12 hrs light ie : 18 on 6 off
The longer the Veg the larger the plant will be , most times.


----------



## archtype111

Thanks for the info. Today seeds went into shot glasses until until they sink. Assume a couple of days +/-. Starting with feminized seeds from two different seed banks. A. OG Kush B. Amnesia C. White Widow D. Cream Cheese. Planning on 16 - 8 light schedule.


----------



## archtype111

All seeds sunk over night so they went into individual paper towel baggies and into the warming cabinet that my wife uses to let bread rise.


----------



## archtype111

Seeds sprouted and into solo cups. Just in time because my light arrived today.


----------



## Kyfarmerb

You will do just fine,just take it slow and take care taking care of them,they will do the rest


----------



## archtype111

Moving slowly.


 I like to think of the Basil and Chives as a Canary in a Coal Mine.


----------



## archtype111

I started all my seeds in Ocean Forest yesterday morning after sprouting and 36 hours later the first - OG Kush popped up


----------



## MountainDweller

archtype111 said:


> I see that just about everyone agrees that a small amount of molasses is beneficial to most grows. Something that I thought interesting occurred to me that maple sap could be a no cost addition. I went out and tapped 3 Maple trees on my property yesterday. Guidance says Feb-March but I have no patience. The sap started to flow immediately. It got too cold and has froze up but it will start running again as the day heats up and is not below freezing. Has anyone had experience with this? I can't think of that many uses for it but in the garden. We will probably do one boil down into syrup but that is a long and tedious process because the ratio is 40:1.



Woah! This girl wouldn't be producing a lot of syrup at a 40:1 ratio. LOL Personally, I've never used any of that kinda thing in my grow. I do soil, water and light which gets the job done. Life is already a circus around here and free time is hard to come by. I wish I had time to play around some with different aspects of the grow though. I want to work on building my own soil mix and cut out having to hunt it down and ship it in. I'm pretty sure I can do that. Maybe one day...


----------



## BigJer

If you look at nutrient labels most have molasses in it. Hopefully your below the Vacationland sign. It's tough growing on the coast especially during the fog season.


----------



## archtype111

Can I tie into an existing 6" dryer vent for exhausting my grow room? I cannot make a new vent in the exterior it is masonry. If I can tie in do I need a damper to keep the exhausted air from traveling back up the dryer duct? And I assume that I will have to do some research on sizing for cfm based on desire and room dimensions.


----------



## archtype111

Plants are moving slowly but looking healthy. I have not installed the door to the grow room in the basement yet so I have no way of controlling the temp. Hence its 60 degrees in there. But moving slow is fine with me because they are eventually going outside and I don't want them to big.


----------



## HipsterDoofus

Yes. Yes. And Yes.



archtype111 said:


> Can I tie into an existing 6" dryer vent for exhausting my grow room? If I can tie in do I need a damper to keep the exhausted air from traveling back up the dryer duct? And I assume that I will have to do some research on sizing for cfm based on desire and room dimensions.


----------



## archtype111

Day 10 for A. OG Kush B. Amnesia C. White Widow. All 3 seem to be doing well and look healthy to me.


----------



## pute




----------



## ROSTERMAN




----------



## WeedHopper

Thats called pecker popcorn.


----------



## ROSTERMAN

WeedHopper said:


> Thats called pecker popcorn.


Took me a while to find the right one LOL
I actually did this once or twice my chick at the time loved doing it in crowded movies. Grand Times my friend


----------



## ROSTERMAN

Set up has begun, now the addiction begins welcome to weed 101


----------



## archtype111

Wondering when to transplant into a larger container? They are only 11 days old but very bushy. Also considering buying a tent to control temp and humidity in my grow room or should I just build out the grow room? Do I need a tent if I have a dedicated grow room? The room is about 8'x10' with 9' tall ceiling but it is in the basement under the front stoop. Concrete on 5 surfaces  with metal decking. So its only about 64degrees currently.


----------



## ROSTERMAN




----------



## archtype111

yes, thx that video is my plan. Size wise my plants look to be about the same size as those shown in the video but I do not know what the root structure is like. I think that I will transplant tonight or tomorrow. I don't see how it can hurt.


----------



## ROSTERMAN

archtype111 said:


> yes, thx that video is my plan. Size wise my plants look to be about the same size as those shown in the video but I do not know what the root structure is like. I think that I will transplant tonight or tomorrow. I don't see how it can hurt.


Did you cut and holes or slits in cups bottom are any roots coming out?
If you see roots good to go, the root ball holds the soil together and let soil dry for a few days prior to the transfer .
They look very big for 11 days old ....


----------



## archtype111

Yup, 11 days from popping up in soil. So some root formation. Should I transplant now or wait? Next pot is 2 gallon pots with 3/4 brick of coco coir washed and fox farm ocean. Thoughts?


----------



## WeedHopper

They are defiantly ready to transplant.


----------



## ROSTERMAN

Transplant  Nice roots ya Coot

What did you feed them things LOL
Monster food? Big plants


----------



## archtype111

Transplant complete into 3 gallon pots






. They have received 1/4 dose of Full Bloom x2 over the 11 days. I never soaked and let them completely dry out. Mostly just spray on the top of the soil multiple times a day.


----------



## WeedHopper

Looking good.


----------



## archtype111

17 days old, from sprout. Decided to buy a tent so what the hell. It will save thousands of dollars in the end after I never have to purchase flower again. I bought the Spider sf-2000. Assembly was pretty easy. Some of the directions these days tho? So considering the age and appearance does anything look like it needs to be done to any of these 3?


----------



## archtype111

Day 19. I wasn't completely sure but I went ahead with topping all three. Hopefully somewhat correctly. One question: how do I know if they need any additional nutes such as cal-mag, or...?


----------



## archtype111

Day 23 from sprout in soil. Topped at day 18. Fed with Big Bloom and Grow Big in Ocean Forest soil. In a Spider Farmer Grow Tent Kit Complete SF-2000 LED Grow Light Dimmable Full Spectrum Use Samsung LM301B Diodes MeanWell Driver 24" x 47" x 71" Growing Tent 1680D 4 Inch Ventilation System Setup Package. A couple of questions that I actually know of: 1. What setting and fixture height should I be at? 2. Should I be adding any other nutes at this point? Anything that I don't know to ask the question?


----------



## WeedHopper

Never used Leds but im watching.


----------



## archtype111

Day 35 All 3 still looking good. I have been trying to use these little bendy clip things that I bought. Not working for me. I snapped 2 lower branches that I was experimenting with. Does it look like I need to do some defoliation on any? The Amnesia and OG Kush are very bushy.


----------



## ROSTERMAN

archtype111 said:


> Day 35 All 3 still looking good. I have been trying to use these little bendy clip things that I bought. Not working for me. I snapped 2 lower branches that I was experimenting with. Does it look like I need to do some defoliation on any? The Amnesia and OG Kush are very bushy.
> View attachment 270402
> View attachment 270403
> View attachment 270404
> View attachment 270405


Poke some holes in top of the pots and gentle tie the plants branches down to the holes
You can make the string tighter slowly as plants grows


----------



## ROSTERMAN

Nice Job on the plants so far


----------



## archtype111

Started hardening plants for a few hours today. It will be 57 degrees out. I am going to transplant the 3 into 20 gallon fabric pots and sit them between the fruit trees in the garden.


----------



## WeedHopper

I planted my C99 in my garden yesterday.


----------



## wheelie

I planted seeds in Feb last year. Took them outside in May. Cold nights I would put them in my garage and back out in morning. They Flowered very early because of the change in lighting from the 18/6. Harvested in August. Minimum I got off one plant was 18 .3 OZ's. Best plants I ever grew. Started this years ago week and a half ago.


----------



## BigJer

archtype111 said:


> If i work backwards from Memorial Day. How long do I grow indoor? When is a good time to start seeds indoor so that they are manageable when its time to move outside?


I start mine indoors about beginning of March and middle of April move outside but canopy them at night if the dew point is high. The last 3 years growing in ME in my yard made me go inside because of the crazy coastal weather. I lost a lot to mold from the weather.

   I use Fox Farm potting soil and their Coco/Perlite mix. I tried pro mix the first year, the second year I tried a locally made potting soil but fighting the Ph levels made it a pain because it has lobster shells in it. This year has been FN awesome so far. Converted the garage and not looking back. I am now a believer in controlling the PH.


----------



## archtype111

+/- 40 days from soil pop. 

Some more hardening and utilizing the suns power. I am concerned with hours of daylight or I would transplant into 20 gal fabric pots and move them into cover if the weather requires. Is this a valid concern? Would I be causing more stress then good? The small seedling CBD only plants in the cattle trough I just left out overnight as an experiment and they are fine today.


----------



## WeedHopper

Looking good. Pulling up a chair.


----------



## ROSTERMAN




----------



## archtype111

+/- 43 days from soil pop. I topped each plant in at least 3 spots yesterday and trimmed some under leaves and some damage from the suns hardening and drying out. I did a full water flush, until I received just a little bit of run off. I think this is the first time I have really fully fed. Good or bad it seems to be working. Still going into the tent for additional light and temps at night. I am trying to get the light length down from 18/6 as quickly as I can. It's a pain bringing them in and out. 



I am thinking of taking 2 clones from each in the next couple of days. Oh and I need to transplant into 20 gallon fabric homes soon that they will stay in the garden outside. They are growing machines. Any thoughts on this?


----------



## WeedHopper

Looking good.


----------



## archtype111

+/- 47 days from soil pop for the big 3. All 12 allowable (ok, so that is what the law will be) in pots. The big 3 will go into 25 gal fabric pots soon and the other 9 are currently in 5 gal fabric pots. My plan is to leave them all outside from now on. I have been bringing the big three in every night for the last five days to adjust the daylight hours down. I left the others out already. *Question: *I currently feed each 3 gallon pot about one full gallon every other day because they are very light weight and seem dry. No drooping of leaves. Every other feed I have been adding the standard FF Big Bloom and Grow big. *When I increase to a 25 gal pot will I be feeding approximately 5 gallons of either water or water + nutes? That's like a quart of Big Bloom every other feed. Doesn't seem right. *First picture is the Black Cherry tree blooming. I planted 12 fruit trees in my little orchard garden/canna grow.


----------



## BigJer

25 gallon pots are huge!! Last year I went from 5 gallons to 17 gallons and I never saw any big growth or root difference between the two after pulling the plants and examining everything. I had plants over 6 foot tall, lush, green, with big buds. The only thing about the smaller pots is the wind will blow them over.

I feel a consistent water and nutrient schedule is key. This year I went to 7 gallon pots. I say this because pots and nutes are $. PH is key is the key for quick growth and use a cal/mag supplement, a soil recharge nutrient. All the other nutes are plant specific and pretty easy to follow directions.

Sometimes I wish I lived in warmer climates and then I watch the news.


----------



## ROSTERMAN

BigJer said:


> 25 gallon pots are huge!! Last year I went from 5 gallons to 17 gallons and I never saw any big growth or root difference between the two after pulling the plants and examining everything. I had plants over 6 foot tall, lush, green, with big buds. The only thing about the smaller pots is the wind will blow them over.
> 
> I feel a consistent water and nutrient schedule is key. This year I went to 7 gallon pots. I say this because pots and nutes are $. PH is key is the key for quick growth and use a cal/mag supplement, a soil recharge nutrient. All the other nutes are plant specific and pretty easy to follow directions.
> 
> Sometimes I wish I lived in warmer climates and then I watch the news.


My Back sure knew when I tried the 25gallons out LOL
I stick with my 10gals and 7gals I plan to try some Autos out in.


----------



## BigJer

Well this morning I awoke to my Girl Scout Cookies in flower.


----------



## archtype111

Yes, 25 gallon pots are big! Wish I had purchased something around 15 gals. I will have to see how it goes. Hopefully they do not start to flower because of the change in light. I really kind of forced the move to outside too early because I started too early inside and they got too big and starting to smell to keep in the tent.


----------



## BigJer

The one thing I do different than I've heard anyone else is that I am constantly trimming leaves and clearing the canopy so light can get everywhere. I have 10 weeks on veg now and today I switched to flower on my lights.


----------



## WeedHopper

Im watching this grow. Love seeing outside grows.


----------



## archtype111

It was supposed to get below 32 degrees here last night with a thunderstorm before that so I was trying to figure out how to protect the plants. Decided to move them into the shed for the night. The 25 gal pots are a bear to lift. I moved one inside and was looking for another solution. I think that I found a great solution. Turns out a 55 gal garbage can fits perfectly inside my pot rims. I bet it was more comfy inside the can then in the shed. All of the plants have definitely slowed down in growth since they have been outside but the temps have not been that high and there is one way I could keep them all inside my grow tent, maybe I could have kept the small ones under lights but I wanted to just move everything outside at one time. 



White Widow in 25 gal pot



OG Kush in back in 25gal



Amnesia in comfy enclosure for the night.


----------



## WeedHopper

Cold temps can definitely slow growth.


----------



## archtype111

+/- 59 days from soil pop for the big 3. I think we are past anymore freeze issues for weather here so this should be home. All 12 received FF nutes yesterday. Questions: 1. Do I just keep topping these outdoor plants?






2. This is supposed to be an auto Candy Kush. It looks very funky. It had a stubborn shell. Is that all this is? I am going to let it grow and see how it develops.


----------



## BigJer

I had a Devil XXL do the same thing. It was the last to do anything but the first one I harvested. Go figure


----------



## archtype111

+/- 68 days from soil pop for the big 3. Here are some pics of the White Widow which is showing issues. No issues with the Amnesia or O.G. Kush. They are in 25 gal fabric pots with ff Ocean Forest soil and ff Big Bloom and Grow Big. Schedule is water, water, feed. Water is straight out of the well. Some of the damages are from heavy wind and rain a week ago possibly. Any ideas? Another question- Do I just keep "topping" these? Or do I stop at some point during Veg?


----------



## archtype111

+/- 69 days from soil pop for the big 3. Still looking for suggestions regarding my tipburn? on the White Widow and topping questions from yesterdays post. Adding another question to the list. For these outdoor plants how much trimming of the underbrush do you trim off, if any at this stage? I am in the Northeast so that is my weather conditions. All 12 plants have now begun to start showing some visible growth after getting settled from the move to outside permanently, a couple of moves into the shed because of freeze warnings, some harsh wind and rain, and the wait for consistent 70 degree days.




Here is one of two Candy Kush Auto-flower


Here is the other Candy Kush. Still stumbling along.


----------



## pute

25 gal pots??  My back started hurting the second I read that.  Glad I am indoor and a 7 gal pot is to big for this old back.  I will stick to 5.  

Good job though arch.  I agree on the pruning though.


----------



## archtype111

+/- 75 days from soil pop for the big 3. For the most part all plants seem to be doing good. There has been no early flowering yet, hopefully I am out of the woods on that front. The growth rate has really varied among plants. I fed ff nutes yesterday. 2 gallons for each 25 gallon pot and about 3/4 gallon per 5 gallon pot. We have had a lot of rain lately so I have not had to water at all. Any thoughts my first time grow are welcome. I purchased a big jug of calmag thinking that I would need it but for the life of me I can't figure out if it would help. How do I measure for deficiencies? Overall the veggies and fruit trees are all coming along and the 2 beehives are buzzing.









I trimmed off some of the burned tips on the White Widow and a little trimming on the OG Kush and Amnesia but nothing but damaged leaves.





























This is the deformed other Candy Kush Auto that is still struggling along and showing some signs of normal growth.


----------



## ROSTERMAN




----------



## WeedHopper

Looking good my friend. I have one of those wagons. Its a great wagon.


----------



## JoseyWales

archtype111 said:


> It was supposed to get below 32 degrees here last night with a thunderstorm before that so I was trying to figure out how to protect the plants. Decided to move them into the shed for the night. The 25 gal pots are a bear to lift. I moved one inside and was looking for another solution. I think that I found a great solution. Turns out a 55 gal garbage can fits perfectly inside my pot rims. I bet it was more comfy inside the can then in the shed. All of the plants have definitely slowed down in growth since they have been outside but the temps have not been that high and there is one way I could keep them all inside my grow tent, maybe I could have kept the small ones under lights but I wanted to just move everything outside at one time.
> View attachment 272090
> White Widow in 25 gal pot
> View attachment 272091
> OG Kush in back in 25gal
> View attachment 272092
> Amnesia in comfy enclosure for the night.


You could try a two wheel dolly, extend the flat lift plate with 3/4 plywood. Cheap, easy, better for your back.


----------



## archtype111

JoseyWales said:


> You could try a two wheel dolly, extend the flat lift plate with 3/4 plywood. Cheap, easy, better for your back.


thanks, I actually have a tractor but it is still a chore. I think that I will have to move them once more when we are going on vacation for 2 weeks in June and we will have someone staying at our house. I am going to tractor them into my back woods a tiny bit and wrap some deer fencing around them and hope for rain.


----------



## JoseyWales

archtype111 said:


> Yes, 25 gallon pots are big! Wish I had purchased something around 15 gals. I will have to see how it goes. Hopefully they do not start to flower because of the change in light. I really kind of forced the move to outside too early because I started too early inside and they got too big and starting to smell to keep in the tent.
> View attachment 271583
> View attachment 271581
> View attachment 271580
> View attachment 271578
> View attachment 271577
> View attachment 271582


Just my opinion and i could be wrong. When you put your plants out side they will stay in veg until the 2nd week in August when the daylight goes below 14 1/2 hours a day.

This is my third year outside and each year i learn more. Last year my biggest pot was 15 gallons and 1 of my plants i called Proud Mary she was 10' 6. This year I'm thinking 25 is fine. It's my opinion that FF oceanic is a little hot so i'm gonna mix it with Happy Frog. I'm gonna pot my plants into 7 gal bags this weekend with 75% FF oceanic 25% FF Happy Frog. I may have to re-pot again in 10 gal pots for a couple of weeks until the 1st week in august then their gonna go into 25 gal bags with FF Strawberry Fields soil which will be 2 weeks before 14 1/2 hours of daylight for flower in Mass. I have 3 Black Widow and three Bruce Banner, Photosensitive Plants. I wanted all Black Widows this year but my wife over ruled me. Happy wife happy life so they say. Black Widow is resistant to powdery mildew and some critters. Powdery Mildew was my biggest problem last year around Sept. If all goes good i should be harvesting late October early Nov. 

This is my plan for this year, one other thing as your plants grow they become sails in the wind, so I'm gonna tie them down. Not sure how just yet I'm thinking that cheap green wire fence that you can stack and give my plants support and to tie down.

How much soil is needed to fill a 25 gal bag?


----------



## archtype111

+/- 82 days from soil pop for the big 3. Help needed to figure out what is wrong with this White Widow. It is in a 25 gallon fabric pot, in ff Ocean Forest soil, ff nutes and calmag. On a water, water, feed schedule. No other plants are showing any distress.


----------



## WeedHopper

Arch,,,,,read this bro.


Why Are Cannabis Leaves Curling Up Or Down? (toketitans.com)


----------



## BigJer

Is it in the leaf or on it?


----------



## archtype111

BigJer said:


> Is it in the leaf or on it?


definitely in the leaf


----------



## JoseyWales

archtype111 said:


> +/- 82 days from soil pop for the big 3. Help needed to figure out what is wrong with this White Widow. It is in a 25 gallon fabric pot, in ff Ocean Forest soil, ff nutes and calmag. On a water, water, feed schedule. No other plants are showing any distress.
> View attachment 273082
> View attachment 273083


----------



## archtype111

+/- 85 days from soil pop for the big 3. Still no change on the eldest White Widow and now I can see similar issues starting on one of my other two White Widow plants. I am going to chalk it up to different strain requirements and let these W.W.'s grow out. I am not going to alter feed schedule or nutes. My other 9 plants of different strains all seem to be extremely happy. 



The next 2 pics are of the large W.W.



Here are the other 2 W.W. plants with one showing some despair.


----------



## BigJer

When is the last time you flushed your soil? It's a good thing to do every few weeks and helps with nute lock out and mineral build up. Also make sure your soil is draining water and not holding water. It will cause curling leaves, root rot and death. I use these two charts to help in diagnosis.


----------



## Shiloh

I get a bit overwhelmed by expertise. I am trying to understand and use my own instincts. Yesterday I watered my two WW auto seedlings with raw honey/FL rainwater. I think they like it. My next watering includes a pinch of triple 20 water soluble. Wish me luck!


----------



## WeedHopper

Why raw honey? Be careful with rain water. It can have a very high PH.


----------



## Shiloh

WeedHopper said:


> Why raw honey? Be careful with rain water. It can have a very high PH.



Well because I use raw honey for my own nutrition. Of course, I'm not a plant. This just what I am familiar with.


----------



## WeedHopper

Okay but Weed needs more then sugar. It needs nitrogen in veg. You gonna pee on it?


----------



## archtype111

+/- 135 days from soil pop for the big 3. It's been almost 2 months since my last update. We spent 3 weeks in Hawaii which was great. Sampled some local grown varieties. Unfortunately my plants did not fair too well in my absence. My daughter "watered" them the first two weeks. According to her it rained almost everyday so no watering required. Yeah right! They were also sequestered behind my shed, crammed together, with very little direct sunlight. Because of this, I believe, I have a lot of stretchy plants and stem issues on the big Amnesia. I have lost the main stem and 2 secondary ones. I assume that I will lose the whole plant. I do not know why this is happening. They are 5-6' tall and nice volume on the 2 of the big 3. I discovered a bit of a slug infestation. Ordered some killer, copper tape and 2 bird feeders. Slug problem will be resolved shortly!



The 2 Candy Kush Autos are bulking up and smell nice.



I did start a bunch of clones.


----------



## archtype111

+/- 161 days from soil pop for the big 3. They all seem to be doing well. I took care of the slug problem with copper tape, slug bait and by moving a bird feeder next to them. I did harvest a Candy Kush Auto. It was getting bud rot with all of the rain. A couple questions. What if I did not get all of the rot? Is it dangerous? And, as you can see I am at 69% humidity on day 2 of jars. I hung it for 10 days. So, do I just keep burping until I get to 60%-62%? Actually one more question. I am planning on using a pop up tent at the rear of the garden to shelter from excessive rain during flower but how do I support a large cola with the plants in pots and be movable?


----------



## archtype111

+/- 167 days from soil pop for the big 3. Too long for a vegetative phase? Most are showing that flowering has begun in NY. I have been concerned with how I was going to support and / or cover (because of severe weather) my plants once they get heavy with bud. I think I found a solution that may work. I can secure to the scaffolding for support and pull a tarp for severe weather. What do you think?
Still have this question:
_I did harvest a Candy Kush Auto. It was getting bud rot with all of the rain. A couple questions. What if I did not get all of the rot? Is it dangerous? And, as you can see I am at 69% humidity on day 2 of jars. I hung it for 10 days. So, do I just keep burping until I get to 60%-62%?  











_


----------



## WeedHopper

Looking Nice my friend.


----------



## archtype111

+/- 76 days from soil pop for the big 3. Start of flower in lower NY.
Still have this question:
_I did harvest a Candy Kush Auto. It was getting bud rot with all of the rain. A couple questions. What if I did not get all of the rot? Is it dangerous? And, as you can see I am at 69% humidity on day 2 of jars. I hung it for 10 days. So, do I just keep burping until I get to 60%-62%?_


----------



## ROSTERMAN

I try to dry mine down to 62% IN A LARGER CONTAINER(LID) INSIDE PAPER GROCERY BAGS , ONCE THEY REACH THAT LEVEL i PUT IN JARS AND BURP DOWN TO 60-58


----------



## ROSTERMAN

Are you spraying with Greencure or a like once every 2 weeks or more.
?   It changes the PH and fight off mold and fungus


----------



## ROSTERMAN

Green Cure is the same as *potassium bicarbonate*

Today, many consumers are looking for cannabis grown in a fungicide-free environment. This makes organic fungicides an attractive option. For example,* potassium bicarbonate* is a natural fungicide that can reduce the spread of powdery mildew and other fungi.
I use 1 tbs per gal and spray under and all over plants in early morn before sun is hot overhead, They will burn if not


----------



## WeedHopper

Great idea with the use of Scaffolds my friend.


----------



## ROSTERMAN

WeedHopper said:


> Great idea with the use of Scaffolds my friend.


I was admiring that myself Beautiful Job


----------



## JoseyWales

ROSTERMAN said:


> Green Cure is the same as *potassium bicarbonate*
> 
> Today, many consumers are looking for cannabis grown in a fungicide-free environment. This makes organic fungicides an attractive option. For example,* potassium bicarbonate* is a natural fungicide that can reduce the spread of powdery mildew and other fungi.
> I use 1 tbs per gal and spray under and all over plants in early morn before sun is hot overhead, They will burn if not


Where can I find green cure?


----------



## ROSTERMAN

JoseyWales said:


> Where can I find green cure?


I believe you can not unless your hydro store has some left on the shelf.
You can ordered just the chemical on ebay $9.99








						Potassium Bicarbonate [KHCO3] 99% USP Food Grade Powder 4 Oz in a Bottle USA  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Potassium Bicarbonate [KHCO3] 99% USP Food Grade Powder 4 Oz in a Bottle USA at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## JoseyWales

archtype111 said:


> +/- 167 days from soil pop for the big 3. Too long for a vegetative phase? Most are showing that flowering has begun in NY. I have been concerned with how I was going to support and / or cover (because of severe weather) my plants once they get heavy with bud. I think I found a solution that may work. I can secure to the scaffolding for support and pull a tarp for severe weather. What do you think?
> Still have this question:
> _I did harvest a Candy Kush Auto. It was getting bud rot with all of the rain. A couple questions. What if I did not get all of the rot? Is it dangerous? And, as you can see I am at 69% humidity on day 2 of jars. I hung it for 10 days. So, do I just keep burping until I get to 60%-62%?
> View attachment 276446
> 
> View attachment 276447
> 
> View attachment 276448
> _


Are you still outside in NY? Gonna have some bad weather the next few days. I got to Huricane proof my plant tomorrow


----------



## archtype111

JoseyWales said:


> Are you still outside in NY? Gonna have some bad weather the next few days. I got to Huricane proof my plant tomorrow


Yeah. Although Henri was and is only causing a ton of rain and not too much wind. I prepared with a covering that is holding up. I will have to make some minor adjustments to tighten it up but the 1" pvc pipe works excellent.
.


----------



## JoseyWales

archtype111 said:


> Yeah. Although Henri was and is only causing a ton of rain and not too much wind. I prepared with a covering that is holding up. I will have to make some minor adjustments to tighten it up but the 1" pvc pipe works excellent.
> .View attachment 277388


That's great glad it all worked out. I have 6 outside my self all except 1 are in the 8 to 10 feet range to big to come in and had to ride it out. In Boston Henri was a no show we did have a little wind. all in all did good


----------



## archtype111

I finished my first grow very successfully in my mind. I harvested 8 plants of 3 different strains equaling just over 3lbs. cured. The look of it is definitely different then dispensary flower. Not sure what, if anything that I can do about that. Or even if I care to. The smoke is great from all three. Dispensaries will only be needed for travel and maybe some hash. I am thinking about doing the bubble hash but not looking for the additional work. It was a good deal of work but very enjoyable. Thanks to all who answered my early questions. I am almost done with a small greenhouse to up the anty some. Looking to create the garden to bowl experience, like farm to table but...


----------



## ROSTERMAN

Nice Job


----------



## JoseyWales

archtype111 said:


> I finished my first grow very successfully in my mind. I harvested 8 plants of 3 different strains equaling just over 3lbs. cured. The look of it is definitely different then dispensary flower. Not sure what, if anything that I can do about that. Or even if I care to. The smoke is great from all three. Dispensaries will only be needed for travel and maybe some hash. I am thinking about doing the bubble hash but not looking for the additional work. It was a good deal of work but very enjoyable. Thanks to all who answered my early questions. I am almost done with a small greenhouse to up the anty some. Looking to create the garden to bowl experience, like farm to table but...
> View attachment 288451
> View attachment 288452
> View attachment 288453
> View attachment 288454


Nice


----------



## archtype111

I am thinking about adding a dripper irrigation system for 10 plants. I want to be able to adjust it for growing plants, so I assume I will need to add pipe length as the plants get bigger and spread out. I want to install a timer so I can water if I am not around. I have done some research but going from experience, what you see in the photos does not always match my perception. I will continue to feed by hand. I think doing less hand watering will free up more valuable time. I am planning on a combination of outdoor in-ground, outdoor potted and greenhouse potted plants this year. My greenhouse is only 8'x16' so there is no way everything will fit inside. I am starting indoors under lights until I can transfer to the greenhouse with supplemental light. From there, I have a plan but doubtful that it will end up like that. Start with a good plan but don't be afraid to adjust it. Does anyone have recommendations?


----------



## archtype111

I started plants in two phases, 30 days apart. Still looking for recommendations on a drip or spray irrigation system with wifi control.


----------



## OGKushman

archtype111 said:


> I started plants in two phases, 30 days apart. Still looking for recommendations on a drip or spray irrigation system with wifi control.
> 
> View attachment 295148


You can plug your pump into one of these but I would much rather trust a timer. 


			https://www.amazon.com/Insight-Monitoring-Enabled-Anywhere-Assistant/dp/B01DBXNYCS/ref=mp_s_a_1_18?keywords=wifi+light+switch&qid=1650985567&sr=8-18


----------



## oldfogey8

archtype111 said:


> Dispensaries will only be needed for travel and maybe some hash. I am thinking about doing the bubble hash but not looking for the additional work.



I have tried making bubble hash. It is a lot of work. One run I didn’t dry well enough and it smelled moldy so I tossed it. An easy method of making hash/keif is using dry ice instead of water ice. I went thru a couple of pounds of trimmings in less than half an hour. Came out with about 10 grams of killer keif. I bought a small press to compress the keif. The press sucked but made some nice cylinders of hash.

Nice looking harvest.


----------



## SubmarineGirl

archtype111 said:


> I started plants in two phases, 30 days apart. Still looking for recommendations on a drip or spray irrigation system with wifi control.
> 
> View attachment 295148











						'Alexa, Water My Plants': How I Automated My Garden
					

A step by step guide on how to be able to water your plants remotely.




					livewire.thewire.in
				



this was interesting


----------



## JoseyWales

archtype111 said:


> I started plants in two phases, 30 days apart. Still looking for recommendations on a drip or spray irrigation system with wifi control.
> 
> View attachment 295148


I hope this year is better than last year.


----------



## SubmarineGirl

JoseyWales said:


> I hope this year is better than last year.


we hope so too friend


----------



## archtype111

SubmarineGirl said:


> 'Alexa, Water My Plants': How I Automated My Garden
> 
> 
> A step by step guide on how to be able to water your plants remotely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> livewire.thewire.in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this was interesting


I really like the remote camera idea. Thinking a drip system on a wifi controlled timer and a camera. Should be golden.


----------



## SubmarineGirl

Are you away a lot and can’t watch your plants? I get some satisfaction from hand watering I guess


----------



## archtype111

SubmarineGirl said:


> Are you away a lot and can’t watch your plants? I get some satisfaction from hand watering I guess


Yes I will be away for a couple of weeks at a time. I enjoy hand watering. I was on a water, water, feed schedule so that is how I was adding nutes.


----------



## archtype111

Have not posted in a while. Here are some pics of the current state of this years grow. I have Maui Wowie, Purple Urkle, Banana OG, Blueberry and Girl Scout Cookies going.


----------



## WeedHopper

Looking good my friend.


----------



## SubmarineGirl

Nice garden


----------



## bigsur51

archtype111 said:


> Have not posted in a while. Here are some pics of the current state of this years grow. I have Maui Wowie, Purple Urkle, Banana OG, Blueberry and Girl Scout Cookies going.



how was the harvest?

did that Maui wowie ever finish?


----------



## DavidfromMichigan

Looks better than that dispensery weed.   You never know what you're smoking when it comes to dispensery weed.  No one regulates what the grower uses... and since it's an open market for that top shelf,  you can guarantee that they're pumping their weed full of those nasty hormones. (Carcinogenic pgr's)..(learned that from this awesome website)  Your herb looks absolutely great big guy!  


archtype111 said:


> I finished my first grow very successfully in my mind. I harvested 8 plants of 3 different strains equaling just over 3lbs. cured. The look of it is definitely different then dispensary flower. Not sure what, if anything that I can do about that. Or even if I care to. The smoke is great from all three. Dispensaries will only be needed for travel and maybe some hash. I am thinking about doing the bubble hash but not looking for the additional work. It was a good deal of work but very enjoyable. Thanks to all who answered my early questions. I am almost done with a small greenhouse to up the anty some. Looking to create the garden to bowl experience, like farm to table but...
> View attachment 288451
> View attachment 288452
> View attachment 288453
> View attachment 288454


----------



## archtype111

bigsur51 said:


> how was the harvest?
> 
> did that Maui wowie ever finish?


The Maui finished very well. The Purple Urkle is still not finished. The two that are in pots got moved into the greenhouse to see if they will finish. The yield will be small on the Purple Urkle.  I would not  recommend it for an outdoor grow in the Northeast. They were all started inside under grow lights so I am assuming my climate and light is not great for the P.U. The Girl Scout Cookies plant (1 only) looked really good at harvest.


----------



## archtype111

DavidfromMichigan said:


> Looks better than that dispensery weed.   You never know what you're smoking when it comes to dispensery weed.  No one regulates what the grower uses... and since it's an open market for that top shelf,  you can guarantee that they're pumping their weed full of those nasty hormones. (Carcinogenic pgr's)..(learned that from this awesome website)  Your herb looks absolutely great big guy!


My issue with last years harvest was not so much the quality of the smoke, I am happy with it but definately would like better, I would like denser buds. I do not know if I am curing it improperly or if outdoor bud is just never going to be that dense dispensery flower. I hang in an outdoor building for a week and brown bag for another 5-7 days until humidity levels are low enough to jar. Burp jars for a few weeks until humidity hits 65 or so. Any ideas for this years cure?


----------



## DavidfromMichigan

archtype111 said:


> My issue with last years harvest was not so much the quality of the smoke, I am happy with it but definately would like better, I would like denser buds. I do not know if I am curing it improperly or if outdoor bud is just never going to be that dense dispensery flower. I hang in an outdoor building for a week and brown bag for another 5-7 days until humidity levels are low enough to jar. Burp jars for a few weeks until humidity hits 65 or so. Any ideas for this years cure?


Indoors you can really dial it in,  giving the plant just about exactly what it needs.  Outdoors,  you're battling everything, and I mean everything.  You can't do anything about a cloudy day.  Just make sure your curing is nice and climate controlled. Buds tend to tighten up a little then also. There's always next season to apply all your gained knowledge.


----------



## archtype111

Question. So I used a round bud spinner/trimmer contraption which did not seem to do much but leave behind a small amount of trim and stem material, as well as a bunch of what I assume to be trichomes. It looks like pollen. Is this knocked off trichomes? What should I do with it?


----------



## SubmarineGirl

archtype111 said:


> Question. So I used a round bud spinner/trimmer contraption which did not seem to do much but leave behind a small amount of trim and stem material, as well as a bunch of what I assume to be trichomes. It looks like pollen. Is this knocked off trichomes? What should I do with it?


I’d smoke it


----------



## oldfogey8

archtype111 said:


> Question. So I used a round bud spinner/trimmer contraption which did not seem to do much but leave behind a small amount of trim and stem material, as well as a bunch of what I assume to be trichomes. It looks like pollen. Is this knocked off trichomes? What should I do with it?


You could use a mesh strainer to filter out the leaf material then you will have some nice keif. And as subby said, smoke it.


----------



## archtype111

Question: Do you carry on growing one or two genetic strains? I have only had two outdoor grows with maybe 10 different strains. I have purchased feminized photo period seeds from different seed backs over the last couple of years. Some I definately like better then others mainly on how the plant grows. I am sure this has a lot to do with my climate, soil, nutrients, etc. I like growing a variety of strains but would also like to grow one or two strains year after year. I could figure out which strains grow and work the best and carry those forward. How do you think the best approach would be?


----------



## JoseyWales

archtype111 said:


> Question: Do you carry on growing one or two genetic strains? I have only had two outdoor grows with maybe 10 different strains. I have purchased feminized photo period seeds from different seed backs over the last couple of years. Some I definately like better then others mainly on how the plant grows. I am sure this has a lot to do with my climate, soil, nutrients, etc. I like growing a variety of strains but would also like to grow one or two strains year after year. I could figure out which strains grow and work the best and carry those forward. How do you think the best approach would be?


I have had repeated good results with Bruce Banner, up here in Boston.


----------



## oldfogey8

I would grow what you want to. I have had as many as 4 strains going in one tent or as few as a single strain. I like variety and don’t consume much so I can afford to grow something new and/or unknown as I still have buds from several years ago to fall back on (in addition to newer stuff). My most recent grows were an oddity(Freakshow-which I like and is a very different peppy buzz) and a cross I made a couple of years ago(Triple Grape x Triple Lemon-which I also enjoy but is more of a normal buzz).


----------

